# The best geared motor available?



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

What geared motor is the best for just pure power?


----------



## spinningmagnets (Jun 17, 2014)

The MAC and the BMC are both the same size and capability, but the MAC is a little cheaper, so its the most often used. Both use thin laminations, so they can spin to a higher RPM without causing excessive eddy-current waste-heat. The earlier models were most often used at 48V, and once the amount of (heat causing) amps was maxed out, using a few more volts was the next method tried to squeeze a little more power out of them.

This means you can run either of them at 60V (if you want). I've seen a couple of builds where they used two of them, rather than try to run a single MAC as hot as possible. Here's one example.

https://www.electricbike.com/duty-cycle-awd/


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have been using both for over 2yrs I run mine @ 52v = 30a Like them both the Mac is way cheaper .


----------

